# 2-day E39 test drive.



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

My salesman has given me a 2002 520iA Touring to test for the next two days - I picked it up tonight. It has the new 2.2 liter 170hp engine and it is a nice change from my 2.0 diesel.

It is Grey/Green with some nice options, and black cloth interior.

I have been searching for an E39 for about six months - either a 525d Touring or 530d Touring. And NOT a step! Anyway, after fruitless searching, this came along and I thought what the heck - test drive! I am really surprised at the pull of the 2.2 liter engine in a positive way. It is also a little less thirsty when compared to the 525i.

The biggest difference that I notice from E46 is the weight, especially through the steering wheel. It is a bigger car.

Friday we get down to nuts and bolts with the sales manager (not really looking FWD to that!). I am split between this car and another 525i Touring that they have ... it is also euros and cents in the end!

Not that anyone cares, but maybe I will post a picture of 520iA tomorrow after there is some light (if).

Happy motoring,

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool. But are you sure you want to give up your diesel ? You know, I have been driving the diesel since I picked it up and the coupe is still in the garage (maybe put 50 miles during the last 4 weeks  )

I know, 530d will cost some serious money, but wait until the mid-year facelift. I think we'll see the 218 HP 3.0 Liter diesel. So, you may get a late 185 HP 3.0 Liter off the lot for less EUROs (April, May production)


Oh, waiting for the pictures.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The diesel was great when I had a 120km round trip drive to work each day - 4.7 liters/100km + diesel costs 0.70€ (as compared to 98E at 1.05€/liter) - so lower fuel consumption AND cheaper fuel. However, I bought a house in April and have an "office at home" now. I drive a lot less, even though it is mainly city (+10 liters/100km) driving.

The 320d is a great car (even with the 136PS engine) and its size and options suit me fine. I have just had a feeling of "moving up" to the E39 before next year when it gets Bangle-ized. 

Car prices (new and used) are vastly different in Finland as compared to Germany. Meaning taxes. Unless I found a 530d Touring ('01/'02) at the right price (under 50,000€), buying a new one is out of my price range = +60,000€ before adding even mud flaps.

So like I said, I am not sure. I will have to have some unpleasant talks with my guy at BMW here in Turku to figure a few things out on Friday. If it fails, then so what. The 320d Touring IS a great car and I can wait until I find something else, diesel or not.

Pictures in the morning. I have serious jet lag so my "morning" may be whenever - I just hope that it is light enough for my new Sony S-85 to capture the images! 

I will keep _us_ posted!

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> * I just hope that it is light enough for my new Sony S-85 to capture the images!  *


Oooooh! A new digital camera ? Now you have no excuse !  :bigpimp:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Oooooh! A new digital camera ? Now you have no excuse !  :bigpimp: *


It was not an easy choice between Canon, Panasonic and Minolta ... Sony seemed to be the best + 256MB Memory Stick :yikes:

It would have cost 1200€ here ... got it for 60% less in those _United States of America_ ! 

Oh, that and 12kg of Starbucks Esspresso Roast coffee ... :bigpimp:

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *Oh, that and 12kg of Starbucks Esspresso Roast coffee ... :bigpimp:*


:lmao:

Now I do understand your enthusiasm on the coffee thread


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *:lmao:
> 
> Now I do understand your enthusiasm on the coffee thread  *


I was a little wired from all the caffeine ... :bigpimp:

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

So, here is picture #1:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Looks like I still need to cut down the size of these images!

Anyway, #2:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And finally, the interior shot.

Nothing really too special about this car. I really like the size and driveability, Step is quite Ok. Not sure about the color yet ...

We will see what happens Friday!

Patrick


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Cool wagon! E39s are beautiful


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

FWIW, and no offense to the 3 series wagon owners, but I think the space of the 5 wagon is more functional. If you are going to get a wagon, usually you're looking for cargo room. The 5 is much bigger than the 3. We considered the 3, but it was too small for the family. Lucked into our 540. Don't know if the 520 seems underpowered to you, but our 540 isn't lacking for it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No offense taken.  The width of the car has proven rather limiting in the past.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *FWIW, and no offense to the 3 series wagon owners, but I think the space of the 5 wagon is more functional. If you are going to get a wagon, usually you're looking for cargo room. The 5 is much bigger than the 3. We considered the 3, but it was too small for the family. Lucked into our 540. Don't know if the 520 seems underpowered to you, but our 540 isn't lacking for it. *


Agreed. A baby carriage and luggage do not always fit well into our 320dT. It is always possible to make it work, but the size of the rear cargo area of the E39 Touring is superior.

Yes, the 4.0 liter V-8 is a powerhouse when compared to the 2.2 Liter I-6. However, I was pleasantly surprised. I am not looking for a massively fast car, and with gasoline costing $4.00 a gallon, the fuel economy of this engine is suitable.

It is all about compromise and I have not made my decision yet. I am several arguements with the salesman shy of having it figured out!

Patrick


----------



## RaVe (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick 320d said:


> *The diesel was great when I had a 120km round trip drive to work each day - 4.7 liters/100km + diesel costs 0.70€ (as compared to 98E at 1.05€/liter) - so lower fuel consumption AND cheaper fuel. However, I bought a house in April and have an "office at home" now. I drive a lot less, even though it is mainly city (+10 liters/100km) driving.
> 
> The 320d is a great car (even with the 136PS engine) and its size and options suit me fine. I have just had a feeling of "moving up" to the E39 before next year when it gets Bangle-ized.
> 
> ...


Patrick,

I really have the same idea as you have. I'm thinking of trading my 330d for a 530d (Touring of course ;-)) . Here in Belgium prices on the 5 series options are spectacularly low nowadays, and I got a 12% discount (??) which makes it 37k euro without options. We've got special equipment packs and what I've been offered is:
* 17' wheels type 81
* maple wood
* exclusive leather
* chrome strips on exterior
* electronic airco
* cd changer
* white blinkers
* PDC
* Xenon headlights
* headlight cleaners (is this the right translation?)
* Rain- and lightsensor
* Nav+TV

for a total of 7220 euro. That makes a total for this car of 44.2k

Tax included that is. I think that's a great deal for a great car.

I've been driving way too much (1.5 years and already 100k km) and my car is losing resale value every day, so this might be the right moment to sell, now that I can still get some value out of it. I bet that with 170k on the teller within a year, it might have lost a lot more of its resale value.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn, that is a quite a deal! You can't miss with the 530d - that is a fast, fun car to drive. I think that it might even run away from a 540i. Sounds like a steal for you - why wait?

The options that this 520iA 2.2 Touring comes with are:

- Comfort Package (heated seats, heated mirrors, heated windshield squirters, heated headlight squirters, Business CD, electric windows in rear)
- Step transmission
- A/C
- Rain sensor
- Clear turn signals
- Metallic paint
- winter tires on alloy wheels (Style 81 or 83)

All that for 52000€.

I would like to add some other things that will cost another 1000€. My trade in is agreeable to me, but I have to get the cost of the 520 down. Lets see how badly they want to sell in this depressed market!

Patrick


----------



## RaVe (Jan 4, 2002)

Patrick 320d said:


> *Damn, that is a quite a deal! You can't miss with the 530d - that is a fast, fun car to drive. I think that it might even run away from a 540i. Sounds like a steal for you - why wait?
> 
> The options that this 520iA 2.2 Touring comes with are:
> 
> ...


The wife thinks it's too soon ('how can you sell a car that you've owned 1.5 years?') although it is perfectly rational finance wise(well, kind of anyway). Plus I see myself more as a 3-series guy, maybe too young to go 5-series.

My salesman told me that a mechanic saw the 5-series a few days ago with BMW AG in Munich, and said it was also very different-looking, but less shocking than the 7 series, and still different from the spy pics. And it looks like the E39 Touring is here to stay until mid/end 2004.

If you go for the 520 you get a great car, +6 cylinders!. I'm sure you will miss driving a diesel though.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey, would one of you diesel guys mind taking a picture of your engine? I've never seen one.

Thx!

-DanB


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

DanB said:


> *Hey, would one of you diesel guys mind taking a picture of your engine? I've never seen one.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> -DanB *












This is the engine from a 320d.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Couple more pics...

This is a shot of the rear. Notice the small exhaust, which points downward.










Look at the redline... :thumbdwn:










Just kidding, of course! This car has as much torque as a 328i. It pulls like a beast on the road (ok, no that much, but you get the point) I would love to drive a 330d some day.


----------

